# Panasonic PT-AE4000U has some blotchy spots and fuzziness



## Mike Caskey (Oct 4, 2017)

Hey guys, my Panasonic PT-AE4000U has some blotchy spots and fuzziness.

Any idea why?

Are you able to tell anything from these pictures?

Thanks!


----------

